# Video card for 3 monitors



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Whether you can or can't depends on some things -
What your computer/motherboard will support -
What the video-card will support -
Your Operating System.....


----------



## RustPicker (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow, I haven't looked into a hardware comparability question like this in at least 10 years....
However, me going back to riding motorcycle(s) bump that part of my hobby as well as career.

That being said... If I would need a source to research even the 
Potential..... Here's where I'd go.... Especially for any "Gaming," Graphics or CAD related question... 

http://www.maximumpc.com

Do a search, I believe your answer will be obtainable.

Regards,

RustPicker - Sent from my iPad using DIY Forum


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Something like this should work as long as you have a PCI Express slot and DVI monitors. They probably also make higher end models...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129181


----------



## RustPicker (Dec 12, 2012)

Raylo,

That's an awesome product, with a killer price point!

My reservation are the four analog monitor hook-ups vice DVI.
How much more $ would a card like that cost?

Regards,

RustPicker - Sent from my iPad using DIY Forum


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

rossfingal said:


> Whether you can or can't depends on some things -
> What your computer/motherboard will support -
> What the video-card will support -
> Your Operating System.....


Thanks. As it turns out, my 7 year old PC can't even load the software. Ill need to replace entire desktop with a monster graphics card


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

kirwinjd said:


> Thanks. As it turns out, my 7 year old PC can't even load the software. Ill need to replace entire desktop with a monster graphics card


If you really want a wazu setup....get out the credit card.

Do a search on gaming computers. You will see lots of info on how to build a wazu setup.

One piece of advice....go with a SSD and a HD. I'm building up a HTPC right now....my boot time from POST to Win7 Log on is 7 seconds.


----------



## AJPLeBlanc (Feb 14, 2013)

Rather than spend $1000 on 1 video card with 3 DVI outputs, just run dual graphics cards. 

Obviously you'll want to make sure your rig is built to handle the load/heat/etc. but I bet it would be cheaper (and more common, so easier to find support info).


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

AJPLeBlanc said:


> Rather than spend $1000 on 1 video card with 3 DVI outputs, just run dual graphics cards. Obviously you'll want to make sure your rig is built to handle the load/heat/etc. but I bet it would be cheaper (and more common, so easier to find support info).


Did you read the op's comment that his current computer won't even load the SW?


----------



## AJPLeBlanc (Feb 14, 2013)

ddawg16 said:


> Did you read the op's comment that his current computer won't even load the SW?


Yup, my comment was pertinent even if the OP is building/buying a new machine. It's more cost effective to install 2 graphics cards than it is to use 1 with more than 2 outputs.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

AJPLeBlanc said:


> Yup, my comment was pertinent even if the OP is building/buying a new machine. It's more cost effective to install 2 graphics cards than it is to use 1 with more than 2 outputs.


What good are the graphics cards if the software won't work?


----------



## AJPLeBlanc (Feb 14, 2013)

If he's getting a *new *machine, one that would be able to run the software, I was saying that in that *new* machine that having dual graphics cards is a better approach. I was making a general statement about graphics cards, regardless of the application. Obviously I wouldn't recommend that someone install new hardware in a machine that wouldn't run the software in the first place.


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks guys for all your input. Still looking at PC's with a graphics card to run the latest MS flight Simulator. That's why I wanted 3 monitors and maybe at some point going with projectors. I was thinking about custom ordering a Dell. That way I can hand pick everything from the OS to the video cards, HD etc.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

NewEgg.....more bang for the buck


----------



## AJPLeBlanc (Feb 14, 2013)

kirwinjd said:


> Thanks guys for all your input. Still looking at PC's with a graphics card to run the latest MS flight Simulator. That's why I wanted 3 monitors and maybe at some point going with projectors. I was thinking about custom ordering a Dell. That way I can hand pick everything from the OS to the video cards, HD etc.


If you feel comfortable building it yourself, you can check out a multitude of different resources on the web for suggestions. I'm partial to http://www.maximumpc.com/ but there are many others. Back in the day, you could save a LOT of money by sourcing your own parts and building a PC yourself. It's less prevalent today, however the exception is when building high performance PC's. You can save some money AND get better performance AND get exactly what you want. 

I like Dell for everyday machines, but if you want to do stuff like overclocking, and tweaking, the Dell uses a proprietary BIOS that doesn't usually offer much flexibility. 

Just things to keep in mind.


----------



## Maverick Wolfe (Jan 16, 2014)

kirwinjd said:


> Thanks guys for all your input. Still looking at PC's with a graphics card to run the latest MS flight Simulator. That's why I wanted 3 monitors and maybe at some point going with projectors. I was thinking about custom ordering a Dell. That way I can hand pick everything from the OS to the video cards, HD etc.


*Hello, I custom build machines for a living as well as for myself, Friends and family. I do not wish to start a "war" in the forum being one of the newest members, this is sound and very professional advice from a seasoned systems builder and professional. (Please do not flame me or start a Vs. Debate here as I will simply post a new topic or request a mod to move the discussion. This is advice for all and not just the OP.) Here is a list of things for sure you will want to do if you live in the USA shop at newegg.com for all your major needs and performance PCs(google this) in florida they have an online store They offer things like better tubing for Liquid cooling ect. but being a beginner in systems you wouldn't want to go for something that extreme unless it were a drop in kit. I reccommend Koolance.com for Their new Kits if you're thinking of going that route.

1. AMD Processors for all around performance per dollar on ALL aspects.

2. Gskill Ram for Performance per dollar ratio and the fact that they have top notch overclocking capability and they have out of the box capability of performing at rated timings when set right.
3.MSI motherboards Particularly the 990FXA GD80 Motherboard, This board holds the world record overclock for an AMD processor at 8GHZ.
4.Power supplies are not just Wattage, Amperage is important on the 12 Volt rails as well. Don't just buy a 900 watt PSU for the fact it has 900 watts and your power consumption should be less than that. ALWAYS buy with plenty of power in mind on your rails, I recommend at least 80-90+ Amps on a single Rail and 40-50/rail on any given 12v rail for a multi rail Power supply.
5. Coolermaster Cases, These are arguably the best cases in the industry particularly their HAF line of cases. A full ATX system requires a HAF XM or larger case including the Stacker 935, the HAF 932, The HAF X are the cases you will wish to focus on. When you get a case stick with it. I recommend the 932 or the X primarily because you get 3 230MM cooling fans with the case and 1 140MM rear fan. 
6.NVIDIA Graphics cards For the best graphics and performance especially scaling and physix they bought out Physix and so they have exclusive rights to the technology. Rock yourself a GTX760 Graphics card and you'll be set. Stick with MSI, EVGA, ZOTAC and GALAXY brand graphics cards, ASUS has a really nice x2 dual processor GTX760 out Called the MARS GTX670x2 that I would actually recommend but only that particular card from asus.
7.LCS(Liquid Cooling Systems)I touched on this above, Koolance makes the best in the industry and I highly recommend Them. Their Cooling blocks are awesome and their Dissipation Performance is bar none the best. I use Primochill 1/2" tubing in my builds and 1/2" barbs with standard Worm clamps to give extra anti leak protection to the system. It also gives a clean professional look as well as a slight industrial look to your system if you decide to go for any sort of theme.
8. Western Digital and Seagate Drives have the best Performance in the business, do not buy WD green or blue drives for a gaming rig these are not meant for that. Buy WD black drives for that purpouse. Seagate is my Number one choice for Performance per dollar ratio right now and I use them in my builds. SSD's are really up to the user but if you want a good solid boot SSD go with GSkill or OCZ. and combine that with a 7200RPM mechanical Drive for storage. 1TB drives in SSD are expensive and Extreme.
*


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow! 
Thank you so much for taking the to provide so much info. I really do appreciate it.
If I was to follow your advice, any idea what a system like this would cost? I was hoping to keep it under $800. Am I out of my tree on that?


----------



## Maverick Wolfe (Jan 16, 2014)

*Hey, sorry took me a few days, Wasn't feeling well this weekend, had a bout with my acid reflux on and off since thursday. anyways... if I may be so bold as to say it can be done for 8 but 150-200 more would get you better. Liquid cooling would be an accessory you will want to think about later on. If you have skype you may look me up under the same name. I can then help you outside the forum without breaking any rules as I think things like that are prohibited as far as providing full quotes. you could always use my name with a capital M and W and send me an email @ comcast.net I will be setting up thunderbird back on my desktop tonight. I will go through parts with you if you wish or I can take the liberty of pulling up several different configurations for you. But I do know you're a Simulator guy, I love my gaming myself and am a former Starwars Galaxies Ace. BTW I am open for skype messaging as well, please do not spam spam, I've setup my profile so you may contact me via skype.
*


----------



## hilarytg (Jan 7, 2014)

2 video cards(3 is overkill) are better for this. I have dual monitor and 2 video cards which are pretty old already but still works great. most importantly find the best MB you can that will make those video cards run like the wind.


----------

